# Speed Sights for Sig Pro



## mlm2588 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been really interested in changing the sights on my SP2022 and am looking at Speed Sights sights as an option. Problem is they are only listed for the Glocks and XDs.

Does any one know if the dovetails on the Sig Pros are cut the same as the Glock's or XD's?

If they aren't then I guess I now have some justification to get my hands on a Glock or XDM. 

The reason I'm looking into new sights (i.e. performance type sights) is because I'm a little frustrated with my consistency. I've been shooting pistols for awhile now and even through my Sig Pro I have roughly 1500 rounds through it. I'm just not adjusting to the contrast sights well. I'm much more used to 3 dot.

Also, I feel like its possible that Sig may just not be for me. I'm not used to needing to hold the front sights directly over my target.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that Speed Sights are a gimmick.
In real-life terms, they probably will not make a useful difference to your shooting.
Not only that, but I bet that they will slow your shooting down. "Speed Sights," indeed!

In self-defense shooting, you do not have time to line up little teeny diamonds, all in a row, before firing a life-saving shot.
Self-defense shooting depends more upon quick, crude sight pictures.
Lots of self-defense shots are taken with only the silhouette of the rear of the pistol as a reference.

Those Speed Sights might be of some help, if you were practicing for NRA-style, 25- and 50-yard target shooting.
But I believe that you will find them an impediment in save-your-life shooting.

A wise man once said, "No magic gimmick or miracle-of-the-week will ever absolve you from the need to practice continually, to build and to maintain your shooting skills."


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

What size front site is on your Sig? If it's a #6 you can usually go to a #8 to get the six o'clock hold. All Sigs are set for a combat site picture.


----------

